
Cryptocurrency miners hacked my blog - campuscodi
https://venturebeat.com/2018/04/22/cryptocurrency-miners-hacked-my-blog/
======
bigiain
You can never be sure you've found all the backdoors.

Make sure you have backups stored somewhere that your web host/server cannot
alter. Make sure you have a plan on how to reinstall whatever OS and blogging
software you need from the ground up.

Do not trust p0wnd boxes ever again.

------
StavrosK
The first thing I would recommend in this case would be "use a static site
generator for your blog". I don't think it makes much sense to have a dynamic
blog, usually, and you are immune to these problems.

------
crikli
"Both are hosted and built on WordPress." As I expected when reading the
headline.

------
kuroguro
Oh yeah, I got the pleasure of cleaning 10+ boxes with WP a few months ago.
Nasty stuff.

Nitpick @title: miners aren't hacking your boxes, hackers are mining on your
hacked boxes.

------
appdrag
Don't use wordpress...

